# Sleeping on Lake Erie in the boat...



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Is there a safe place to stay on the lake over night? Is it safe to anchor near shore and sleep? Does anyone have phone numbers / contacts of marina's that will let me rent a slip / dock space over night to sleep in the boat? I do it all the time in the inland lakes, but not sure what to expect, or what the hazards are on Lake Erie... Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

We've done it many times out in open water. It is dangerous and I would recommend a slip/marina if at all possible, but as long as you have a good idea of weather/wind and are meeting light laws plus some, you will be fine. It can make for an interesting night, wondering if your anchor will come up,lol.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

east 55th and edgewater always have space for transient dockers.... edgewatereast55marinas dot com for rates and contact info -- nice website

have docked at both places. 

I wouldn't anchor overnight on the big lake -- it could churn quickly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my suggestion is get a slip or anchor in a bay, stay out of the main lake. i seem to remember a boat of sleeping fishermen getting run over and sunk by a barge or tanker last year that was anchored out in the lake at nite. dont remember the whole story, but i remember enough to keep me from sleeping out in the lake. hell of a way to go


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

ezbite said:


> my suggestion is get a slip or anchor in a bay, stay out of the main lake. i seem to remember a boat of sleeping fishermen getting run over and sunk by a barge or tanker last year that was anchored out in the lake at nite. dont remember the whole story, but i remember enough to keep me from sleeping out in the lake. hell of a way to go


Yes - that story would be enough to keep me from sleeping on the lake


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

ezbite said:


> my suggestion is get a slip or anchor in a bay, stay out of the main lake. i seem to remember a boat of sleeping fishermen getting run over and sunk by a barge or tanker last year that was anchored out in the lake at nite. dont remember the whole story, but i remember enough to keep me from sleeping out in the lake. hell of a way to go


The lastest edition of Ohio Outdoor News just had an article on that. Good read but it was never "proven" the barge hit the boat of 4 guys that were sleeping in open water since the boat was never recovered. The barge had "boat debris" stuck to it that was noticed coming back from Kelly's but it couldn't be proven it was from the boat that went missing The barge company did settle a civil suit out of court.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

on the main lake i'd be too nervous to sleep!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

ezbite said:


> my suggestion is get a slip or anchor in a bay, stay out of the main lake. i seem to remember a boat of sleeping fishermen getting run over and sunk by a barge or tanker last year that was anchored out in the lake at nite. dont remember the whole story, but i remember enough to keep me from sleeping out in the lake. hell of a way to go




Those guys were local to me & I knew the 2 Crowner brothers that were killed since high school. They were hard working Kids that worked for their family's well drilling company, & they truly loved the outdoors. They were always hunting or fishing somewhere.
If I was going to sleep anywhere on Erie in a boat, It'd be tied to a dock. Spent many a night on the boat tied off along the docks at Put in Bay in my youth........even remember a few of them !

Bottom line is.........You have to respect the big lake.

Tom


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Where abouts are you looking to go? There are a few marina's up in West Harbor you could go to, or even in Put-in-Bay.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

The only place out on Lake Erie that I would even consider anchoring and sleeping overnight is on the north side of Kelley's Island, right out from the State Park. It is a somewhat protected bay with a good sand bottom for holding an anchor. On summer weekends you will find many cruisers and sailboats anchored in there overnight. You are not exposed to the open lake except for a north/northeast wind. The open lake is just too dangerous, there are too many crazies out there running around not paying attention to where they are going. Also, even if you are paying attention, it is very dark out there and it is very difficult to see what is in your path.


----------

